# BVI Charter with Family



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have scheduled a 1 week charter for the end of June 2011 in the BVIs with my family. I have chartered a 40 foot Beneteau with BVIYC.

This has been a dream of mine for a long time but my family are less than enthusiastic sailors. My kids like it when the boat heels and my wife likes the tropics.

Looking for any recommendations as far as places to go, things to do that will help make this a positive and memorable vacation for us. Passages will be kept short which is supposed to be easy to do in the BVI. I at least want to see the Baths and visit Bitter End, some of the standard places. Are there any places off the beaten path that are recommended? Any especially good restaurants or bars? Is Anegada a worthwhile day trip? Any really cool little islands with private beaches I can't miss? Great snorkeling spots?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Search the archives - there have been many posts on just this question/


----------



## sprtn94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mac,

We go every year, usually bareboat a Cat in St. Thomas and then work our way up through the islands. Took our 1 year old last year 

* The Baths are spectacular, your kids will love it there.
* Plan a full day at Norman Island. Your kids will love snorkling around the caves. The Indians (great snorkle spot) lay 1/2 mile from the bight. Willy T and Pirates Bight = great food and drinks
* Scrub Island opened last fall. A bit expensive but worth it. Fantastic swimming pool, very good food and an excellent marina.

Feel free to contact me if you need more info!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

A word of caution about the Baths. When the cruise ships are in Roadtown the Baths can be very crowded. There are some spots on the paths that only allow for one-way traffic. Tempers can flare very quickly. Get there as early as possible.


----------



## Marine1 (Dec 25, 2010)

My favorite is Anegada. Its pretty far off the beaten track.
Watch the reefs, they are everywhere.

The kids would like Sandy Spit off JostVan Dyke.


----------



## ceddavis (Sep 27, 2009)

People have already mentioned the Caves at Norman island and the Baths, which are both great. One of my favorite spots is Soggy Dollar Bar at White Bay on Josh Van Dyke. A spectacular clear white beach and clear water where you can see the rodes down to the anchor while standing on the beach! There's also a reef snorkeling distance from the beach, and several really laid back real "beach bars".

It gets a little crowded on weekends with locals coming in, even from USVI, but worth the trip any time. You can take a $5 cab ride from Great Harbor, which is a better anchorage and famous as the home of Foxy's.

Enjoy! 

PS. I hope this is helpful. PM me if you want to to discuss more.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

the "Jost Van Dyke" "bubbly pool" (which is no longer a big secret it used to be) is a fun place, though getting popular.

frankly, nothing in BVI is "off the beaten path" anymore - anywhere you go, you will most certainly see other boats and lots of people. 
that said, it's still beautiful and good to visit.

The Bight is getting a bit overcrowded with sports fishermen from Puerto Rico who made it their favorite hangout, ditto for the Caves. If you want to see the caves - go real real early in the morning or later in the day when most of the tourist crowd and cattle boats are gone. 

The Dogs are not quite as crowded for a nice pretty snorkel. Otherwise USVI has a few places with less people and good scenery, including some where you are pretty much guaranteed to be alone (but then you need to waste time checking out/in etc)


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

We have gone to BVI 4 times with kids ranging in age from 6 to 14, usually in July. The kids always love it. Their favorite places are the Baths (get there before 8:00), Sandy Cay, White Bay in Jost van Dyke. I like Marina Cay and Virgin Gorda sound. If you take a relaxed agenda, then I don't think the selected places will matter much. I suggest you plan shorter sails (2 - 4 hrs) and plenty of time to explore on shore. It takes a lot longer to go east than west because you are fighting currents and winds when going east. You do get occasional rain showers, sometime with winds gusting up, but they blow through in about 1/2 hr and then it is back to the sunshine.

Capt Bones


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

Personally, I love Anegada, but if your wife and kids aren't enthusiastic sailors - and especially if you're the only old hand on deck - I'd advise you think twice. The sail up from Virgin Gorda can be very rolly in the usual NE trades and the place hasn't really got a lot to recommend it for kids unless they're heavily into snorkeling and then you have taxi to the north shore for the good snorkeling sites. You might be better advised to spend a day and night at the Bitter End on Virgin Gorda.


----------



## KeithW (Nov 26, 2010)

Big hits for us: Snorkeling at the Indians, the Baths and Devil's Bay, hiking to the top of Jost Van Dyke (may want to skip this in June!), the bubbly pool at Jost Van Dyke. Quiet anchorages in Biras Creek, watching the sunset from Key Bay on Peter Island. Making burgers on the boat the last night.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I will second the advice that Anegada is too far with nothing for the kids. Bitter End Yacht Club (which isn't really a yacht club) is the best. I think they even have a movie night.

No trip to BVI is the same without a visit to the William Thornton floating bar and restaurant (Willy Ts) in the bight at Norman Island. You didn't mention how old the kids were. It can get R-rated in the bar.

Welcome to The William Thornton - Floating Bar & Resturant


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

As others suggest, The Baths is a great stop. The path is fun and the beach is nice. BUT, if you want to get away from the crowds, have a nice beach all to yourself and enjoy some great snorkeling, stop at Fallen Jerusalem. There's only 2 mooring balls (1 red, 1 yellow dive ball) and noone has ever been there when we go. 

If noone else comes, you can pretty much spend the day as we've done. The snorkeling is far better than the Baths (I've seen huge puffers, a turtle, lobster, flounder and all the other typical fish you'll see). It's also right next to the Bath's, so you can go check out the Bath's and then move.

I also like Sandy Spit. Another great spot to go for the day to relax by the beach, take in some snorkeling..etc. And while there, don't forget to go check out the bubbling pool!

This last trip we stayed at Soper's hole one night. It had a great breeze (actually it was a bit crazy with 20+ knot winds and heavy rain.), but we still enjoyed our time. We got in early and spent some time ashore browsing the shops..etc. They also have a pretty well stocked market so its a good spot to grab any needed provisions.

And finally, pick up a mooring ball by Salt Island. Take a walk and check out the salt pools and if its clear enough, snorkel over the Rhone!

Regardless of what you do, I'm sure everyone will have a blast.


----------

